# Surfe de Vulcão



## Rog (23 Abr 2009 às 22:34)

Australiano cria 'surfe de vulcão' na Nicarágua
Aventureiros podem descer ladeira de 500 metros sob prancha em encosta de vulcão ativo





O esporte consiste na descida de uma encosta arenosa de um vulcão ativo sobre uma prancha especial. 

Até agora, o esporte criado em 2005 só vem sendo praticado no Cerro Negro, um vulcão de 730 metros de altura no oeste da Nicarágua. 

Mas segundo os guias responsáveis pelas descidas dos surfistas de vulcão no local, mais de 9.000 pessoas já se aventuraram por lá. 

A descida da ladeira de 550 metros pode levar entre 20 segundos e 8 minutos, dependendo da velocidade, que pode alcançar os 80 quilômetros por hora. 

Mas o esporte é relativamente seguro, segundo os seus criadores. "O maior risco é sofrer alguns arranhões por causa da areia vulcânica com cascalho", disse à BBC Brasil o instrutor Phillip Southan. 



















BBC


----------



## Vince (23 Abr 2009 às 22:49)

Deve ser óptimo para os pulmões inalar essas partículas vulcânicas durante as descidas


----------



## iceworld (24 Abr 2009 às 00:15)

Vince disse:


> Deve ser óptimo para os pulmões inalar essas partículas vulcânicas durante as descidas



Viver em grandes cidades também não deve dar grande saúde.


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Abr 2009 às 00:28)

boas

Rog a Madeira está mais perto do Brasil, mas não havia necessidade    surfe e esporte  

Essas pranchas de snowboard devem durar 3 a 4 descidas depois  devem ser cinzas.

abraços


----------



## Vince (24 Abr 2009 às 00:48)

iceworld disse:


> Viver em grandes cidades também não deve dar grande saúde.



Certamente que não. Mas como deves saber, cinzas vulcânicas recém expelidas são conhecidas por serem muito agressivas ao humano, não só pela arestas das partículas de formação recente, como pelos componentes químicos que as compõe quase em estado puro. No mínimo, em tais descidas, deveriam usar máscaras.


----------

